# Remote Pacemaker ICD Checks



## amym (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a clue as to what code I would bill for an out of office remote pacemaker and ICD checks?

Thanks


----------



## CBaer (Nov 17, 2011)

check in the area of 93294, not enought info given to provide an exact code


----------



## amym (Nov 29, 2011)

93925 would best describe the code that I am looking for but it states not to report when monitoring period is less than 30 days.


----------

